
A Disgruntled Federal Employee’s 1980s Desk Calendar - wallflower
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2018/06/13/a-disgruntled-federal-employees-1980s-desk-calendar/
======
msSolitaire

      $5,500.00
    

For someone else's post-it notes.

Meanwhile, I don't see this as a particularly disgruntled display. It's a
(sometimes sarcastic) log of news items from 1981 to 1987. Just because
someone's a federal employee, doesn't mean their opinion of current events is
job-related.

The only job-related items in these doodles are the annotated paid vacation
days. There are no job-related complaints. Only an indication of political
alignment, which, you know, people are kind of entitled to. Keep in mind, that
this was not a federal employee of the Soviet Union. Does it end abruptly in
1987 because they started sending people to the GULAG for things like this?

Can someone please explain to me the defining characteristics that highlight
the implicit psychology of this individual as "disgruntled"?

